
The ELM701 is a low-power chip for creating mouse-like noises [pdf] - sgt
http://www.elmelectronics.com/DSheets/ELM701DS.pdf
======
james_a_craig
They actually specify that this is a PIC12C5xx in the datasheet. Still, a fun
part. :)

~~~
dreamlayers
Are they in that type of business generally?

Their ELM327 OBD chip is also a PIC:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELM327](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELM327)

~~~
james_a_craig
Seems like. It's a fairly practical model for a lot of simpler devices. I've
seen dedicated mouse controllers along similar lines. Microchip themselves
produce a number of devices that I'm sure are PIC-based internally too.

~~~
userbinator
It's been mentioned that their USB-serial converters are PICs that failed
tests of other peripherals:

[http://hackaday.com/2011/01/18/mcp2200-usb-to-serial-chip-
ha...](http://hackaday.com/2011/01/18/mcp2200-usb-to-serial-chip-hacked-to-do-
your-bidding/)

One of the code samples they have on the site is a USB-serial converter, so it
is likely to be running that firmware too.

------
supahfly_remix
That's probably a microcontroller like a PIC that has been flashed to run the
pseudorandom generator. I doubt it is an ASIC.

------
p1mrx
How do they ever expect to sell an audio generator, without publishing a
sample of the audio it generates?

~~~
Sanddancer
I don't think I've seen a sheet on any sort of audio generator that has a
sample file. Normally, you'll buy or request a couple samples to use in
prototyping. There are way too many factors that affect what it'll sound like
to make a sample file non-useful.

------
azeirah
Haha awesome, I've always wondered what kind of chips were in those toys

